# ابيات جميله للعذراء مريم



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2011)

​
ياكنزا يتمنى الكثير للوصول لقدرك ​
يامنبعا خاصا هبيني العفة بطهارتك

يارائعة الوصف روحي لم تجد الوصف لك
ياسيدة النقاء بتواضع سألمع تاجك

ياملكة السماء هبيني كرسيا على يسارك
ما أجمل صفاء الروح وما أروع ايمانك 

فلساني يرتجف قبل نطق كل حرف من أسمك
وقلبي سيخطو دربك وعمري فداء لأبنك

ياأمي ويانجمة أضائت حياتي أنا ملكك
قلبي يصرخ لعمري ويقول مريم كم أحبك






​​​​​​​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2011)

رااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
ام النور تكون معاكي وتحميكي
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
> ام النور تكون معاكي وتحميكي


 ميرسى خالص على ردك الجميل اختى 
بنت الكنيسة
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

*جميل جدااا .. شكرا
ربنا يباركك
السلام لك يا مريم
*



​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *جميل جدااا .. شكرا*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *السلام لك يا مريم*​
> 
> ...




سلام ونعمة الرب معك 
اسعدني مرورك ​


----------

